# CAD frames and Headway packs



## Spaceweasel (Mar 30, 2013)

Has anyone done a google sketch-up (or other program) of a 93-95 GSXR frame? I was outside late last night playing with CAD (cardboard aided design) mockups for a headway pack when my wife got excited about the possibilities of doing one with "real" CAD.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Nov 12, 2010)

grabcad.com is a great resource.

A headway 40152 cell can be found here: http://grabcad.com/library/electric-vehicle-parts-headway-lifepo4-li-ion-cell-40152

There are also a number of early 1990's GSXR frames:
http://grabcad.com/library/1100-gsxr-partie-cycle-complete
http://grabcad.com/library/frame-1100-gsxr-91-92
http://grabcad.com/library/cadre-1100-gsxr-1990-frame

All free to download.

You might consider downloading a trial version, or a free student version (if you have access to a .edu email address) of Autodesk Inventor. It has more CAD style functions than Sketchup (although that will work for simple layout).


----------



## Spaceweasel (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks. The 90-92 frames are close, but oh-so-slightly different. We are scanning my frame using an iphone app (can't remember the name right now) to try and import that - the first try was hilariously warped.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Nov 12, 2010)

Spaceweasel said:


> Thanks. The 90-92 frames are close, but oh-so-slightly different. We are scanning my frame using an iphone app (can't remember the name right now) to try and import that - the first try was hilariously warped.


I do 3D scanning at work using a variety of methods. Anything shiny will not be scannable. What we do is coat shiny objects in developer. The brand we use is Sherwin Dubl-Chek D-100. It is Talc powder suspended in alcohol. After you spray it on the alcohol evaporates, leaving a micron-thin layer of white powder. It is non-toxic and washes off with water.

Our preferred method of 3D scanning is structured light scanning which uses a projector and a machine vision camera, along with DavidLaserscanner software. You can also use a Kinect, but the resolution isn't as good. A PrimeSense Carmine 1.09 is better. Photo processing apps (like the one on your iPhone, or Agisoft photoscan) are the most unreliable. I have never gotten a decent scan from that method.


----------



## Spaceweasel (Mar 30, 2013)

That's good to know before we drive ourselves crazy with the app.


----------

